

Elisp library for communicating with Google services - rwl
http://emacspeak.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/lisp/g-client/

======
rwl
I was pleasantly surprised to discover this library. I didn't really expect
Google to have put effort into accessing their services from anything other
than a browser -- much less from Emacs.

It looks like there hasn't been much work on it very recently, but the basis
is there. I was able to add events to a Google calendar yesterday after a
little hacking.

~~~
124816
Looks like the main author of this is T.V. Raman:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T._V._Raman>

Pretty awesome dude.

